# My baby



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

thats a cool little skiff man, how does she ride with that 25?


----------



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks, she runs 28mph with 2 180lb people plus gear or 31 by myself and gear


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

First WELCOME! Second, Gin and Tonic Please.. ;D

Cool little skiff, does it have any background history?

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet lookin skiff. Nice fish too.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW  Niceeeeeeee!
Fish and Skiff!
Single malt scotch, neat, for me.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Somebody built a wood boat and didn't clue me in?... 

Nice looking chunk a lumber ya got there, hope there's build pics!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

We definitely need some more info on this rig, I like it! Looks like she catches fish too.


----------



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)

IMG]http://i592.photobucket.com/albums/tt2/christianleifcarson/P2080023.jpg[/IMG]


























Just some info
She weighs in at 265 lbs w/o the motor...two guys can pick her off the trailer. She is 17'8" and sports a 50" beam. She is made of red cedar strips and epoxy and has a foam deck to keep the weight down. Im sure im forgetting plenty of stuff, if so just ask. She runs too shallow and poles in less that that.
I cant take credit for building her...I wish...Cpt. Dave Sutton built her. He is the man behind terrapin skiffs. Ive had to do some pretty serious hull work to her (epoxy etc) due to a loading accident and painting/trolling motor mods among other things. Ive build the wooden casting platform and done the cooler modifications and refurbished the transom to hold the 25 four stroke...but I think I enjoy the work almost as much as fishing As the title states...she is my baby 
oh and the previous red and the 6 lb trout is from monday


----------



## FSUNole (Feb 11, 2009)

Reworked bow/hull


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Thats a cool rig! Looks like some good mojo going on there. Thank you for joining our little online cult here. Oh and I'll have a bourbon on the rocks.


----------

